# Qualité écran Ipad 2 Apple Store Opera



## jayjay555 (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a t'il acheté un Ipad2 à l'apple store d'opéra ces derniers jours ?
Sont il toujours affectés par des fuites de lumière ?

Je répète la manip pour vérifier :
Luminosité a 100% dans une pièce sombre
Image noire ou fond noir

Merci


----------



## yabr (14 Avril 2011)

jayjay555 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un a t'il acheté un Ipad2 à l'apple store d'opéra ces derniers jours ?
> Sont il toujours affectés par des fuites de lumière ?
> ...


 
j'ai l'impression que ça devient *obsessionnel*  votre histoire d'ecran......
une nouvelle pathologie verrait t elle le jour??
qui consulter?


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Avril 2011)

Quel est l'intérêt d'ouvrir ce fil alors qu'il y en a déjà un que l'on ne peut ignorer ? !
Mieux vaut tout regrouper non ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (14 Avril 2011)

Surtout que ces histoires de problèmes d'écran ne sont pas plus encore que des spéculations de concurrents d'Apple visant à nuire à l'image d'Apple.

Comme avec l'antenne de l'iPhone 4 ou il a été prouvé que tous les téléphone si on les tiens par l'antenne perdent du réseau.

C'est de la betise tout ca... Nokia, Blackberry, Samsung, tous le monde cherchent la petite bête car ils ne font pas le poids


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Avril 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> Surtout que ces histoires de problèmes d'écran ne sont pas plus encore que des spéculations de concurrents d'Apple visant à nuire à l'image d'Apple.
> 
> Comme avec l'antenne de l'iPhone 4 ou il a été prouvé que tous les téléphone si on les tiens par l'antenne perdent du réseau.
> 
> C'est de la betise tout ca... Nokia, Blackberry, Samsung, tous le monde cherchent la petite bête car ils ne font pas le poids



Là, par contre, tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop !
à lire certains fils il y en a pas mal qui rencontrent des problèmes sur leur iPad...Même si pour certains la gène n'est pas évidente en utilisation normale.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> Surtout que ces histoires de problèmes d'écran ne sont pas plus encore que des spéculations de concurrents d'Apple visant à nuire à l'image d'Apple.
> 
> Comme avec l'antenne de l'iPhone 4 ou il a été prouvé que tous les téléphone si on les tiens par l'antenne perdent du réseau.
> 
> C'est de la betise tout ca... Nokia, Blackberry, Samsung, tous le monde cherchent la petite bête car ils ne font pas le poids


Ce n est pas parceque tu n as pas de problèmes que d autres n en ont pas...
Certaines séries  sont peut être moins fiables , en tout état de cause tout n est pas parfait
Loin de la et ce n est pas être anti Apple que de le faire remarquer


----------

